# Thanks for advice - testing in the night



## gewatts (Mar 4, 2010)

Well it's 3am and I've just dealt with a hypo. Would like to say thank you to everyone's posts about testing in the night ( I know I didn't start that thread!). I never used to test in the night unless Katie was ill but after reading everyone's posts I decided that I ought to be, escpecially as we have recently changed to 3 injections a day. I have been setting my alarm for 2am but woke up natually today at 1am. Decided to check and she was 5.6. Thought that was a bit low so set my alarm for 2:45am. She was 2.8!! Just thought I'd come on here and thank you all before I go back up and retest! So glad I'm not at work tomorrow!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2010)

Hiya

I'm glad you caught the hypo.   This just goes to show that these DSN's or consultants who say no need to test at night, won't go hypo and if they do they will wake up, its rubbish.


----------



## ruthelliot (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,
I just wanted to add my own note of thanks. We were also told by our first hospital not to check through the night but  after reading much of the advice here we started and have picked up many hypo's - some worryingly early in the night. Thanks esp to Adrienne - Your strong opinion on this is I think very well founded and well informed and I am very grateful I got the advice when I did.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Ruth

That is so great that you are catching some hypos.  It doesn't help on the sleep deprivation front though does it, that wasn't in the 'diabetes handbook' 

I hate being that strong about stuff as it can get up people's nose and offend them but this is one of those things that cannot be said lightly to anyone and I'm glad that some good came out of that.   

It would be really great if you told your team, next time you see them and say that you got advice from lots of other parents about testing at night and due to that, you are picking up hypos.   It is not good advice when teams say don't test at night, it is dangerous.

Take care Ruth and hopefully you are not too tired.


----------



## ruthelliot (Mar 9, 2010)

Adrienne,
You wont believe the response I got from our consultant when we brought up the fact that we were testing Ben through the night and catching a significant number of hypos - she basically mumbled that mmm yes night time hypos are worrying but we still dont advocate testing through the night!!! That was in January - we have since been to our gp as this was the last in a lone line of things we were unhappy with and been referred to Yorkhill childrens hospital - only had one visit but wow what a difference - so much more switched on. Back again on monday so hopefully things will get better.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 9, 2010)

ruthelliot said:


> Adrienne,
> You wont believe the response I got from our consultant when we brought up the fact that we were testing Ben through the night and catching a significant number of hypos - she basically mumbled that mmm yes night time hypos are worrying but we still dont advocate testing through the night!!! That was in January - we have since been to our gp as this was the last in a lone line of things we were unhappy with and been referred to Yorkhill childrens hospital - only had one visit but wow what a difference - so much more switched on. Back again on monday so hopefully things will get better.



That is both brilliant and utter disbelief.   Brilliant that you have been referred to Yorkhill, I believe I know two others who go there and are pleased, I think they may pump as well.  Not sure.  

Utter disbelief at the dangerous advice and then acknowledgement that nighttime hypos are worrying.   If you are up to it, then a letter of complaint along the right channels is needed.   You won't get anything out of it but it may trigger some good for other people.   Who knows.


----------



## Carynb (Mar 10, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> That is both brilliant and utter disbelief.   Brilliant that you have been referred to Yorkhill, I believe I know two others who go there and are pleased, I think they may pump as well.  Not sure.
> 
> Utter disbelief at the dangerous advice and then acknowledgement that nighttime hypos are worrying.   If you are up to it, then a letter of complaint along the right channels is needed.   You won't get anything out of it but it may trigger some good for other people.   Who knows.


Adrienne,
I'd just like to thank you for your tireless 'campaigning' for night time testing despite what the professionals tell us. We were told to test during the night only during the first weeks after diagnosis but we have continued,admittedly not every night but most and this week I discovered J hypo and fast asleep at 2AM. Maybe he would have woken up,who knows, but I'm not going to risk finding out.
Thanks again.
C


----------



## gewatts (Mar 10, 2010)

Just wondering what you guys give for a night time hypo. I think some of you have said - just lucozade. Does that mean you don't follow it will a long lasting carb? I've always done both - fast acting and then digestives (dipped in milk to make them quick to eat!) . Is very hard to focus in the middle of the night - it's like having a baby all over again!


----------



## Carynb (Mar 10, 2010)

gewatts said:


> Just wondering what you guys give for a night time hypo. I think some of you have said - just lucozade. Does that mean you don't follow it will a long lasting carb? I've always done both - fast acting and then digestives (dipped in milk to make them quick to eat!) . Is very hard to focus in the middle of the night - it's like having a baby all over again!


If J is just a bit low I give him some apple juice and a digestive,if he is actually hypo I give him 100mls of ribena followed by 2 digestives. It is hard during the night when the little ones are fast asleep, J quite often doen't even remember being woken up!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 10, 2010)

When on injections we used to give lucozade or coke and then wake her and make her eat a Chewee bar, or school bar (those fruit things), they are both 15 cho and the Chewee bar at least is easier to eat than a biscuit as it is soggyier.   The biscuit dipped in milk is a good idea.


----------

